# Vitor



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

No *** mouth while teething. He likes to bring to the ground and fold up as much as he can to get more in his mouth. I didn't realize I was out there that long with him.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=folpapynI4s

He is slow maturing compared to a Mal, every couple weeks you can see the next gear kick in. He is now starting to pick things up and shake it. Can't wait till he's out of this gangly stage!


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice pup, the neighbors must find your fishing tactics a little strange.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Nice pup, the neighbors must find your fishing tactics a little strange.


LOL, Did you see that chick walking by staring at me. I'm sure they think I'm quite strange!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess editing would be too much to ask. LOL 

Fishing for Vitor is what you should call the vid.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I thought about editing it but i really didn't feel like it , it sucks having 3 computers that kinda work.I need a mac. I need a shorter line and a jug of rocks


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh yes, the idiot "jug o rocks" fresh from their skulls. I never want to work that hard.

I have the MacBook Pro, completely wasted on my illiterate ass, but I can whip up a video, NO PROBLEM. Give me a PC and no videos at all.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> LOL, Did you see that chick walking by staring at me. I'm sure they think I'm quite strange!


She must have been thinking what the hell is he doing with that pit bull.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Those are some really nice grips. He is not growling like all the rest of those dutch shepherds I see. He must be really confident.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Those are some really nice grips. He is not growling like all the rest of those dutch shepherds I see. He must be really confident.


Yes very quiet, I don't want to back tie him because he gets to spun up and starts screaming. I'm hoping to make this a little more fun so that he can possibly do ring without taking it too "serious". I want him to be able to think, so no rock jugs with extreme frustration  I too have heard a few noisy ds glad he is not. So far he is very social with people but bitey and pushes off. Not a dog that has been sheltered and told how socially dominant he is when he attacks everyone in sight. If he is gonna have any chance of fooling around with ring he will have to stay clear like he is. Stubborn guy he is


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> She must have been thinking what the hell is he doing with that pit bull.


Do you think a spring pole in front of the house would be too much lol. I'll get some video of his search drive at night. With the metal pipe/copper. He is very steady searching not to hectic. He has never not came back with whatever I throw. Well I shouldn't say come back, he has never not found and picked it up for himself. I'm done with any biting until his teeth come in


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol, Tim I fish the same way. The other day I had a crowd in my front yard watching Dekx work. It's like WTF is he doing haha.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Lol, Tim I fish the same way. The other day I had a crowd in my front yard watching Dekx work. It's like WTF is he doing haha.


Too funny Jeff. I wish that string was shorter because I was getting tangled and couldn't keep tension on it, I forgot I took knot out of it when I back tied him a few weeks ago. Looked like a cluster **** especially because he pushes in and I'd like to keep it that way, so when the tension was gone he kept running into it. Maybe next time. Only doing it a few times by yourself and they figure out if you keep going in a circle they can stay by your legs and it will eventually cross there path(that's a bad habit doing it yourself if you don't realize it)


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Too funny Jeff. I wish that string was shorter because I was getting tangled and couldn't keep tension on it, I forgot I took knot out of it when I back tied him a few weeks ago. Looked like a cluster **** especially because he pushes in and I'd like to keep it that way, so when the tension was gone he kept running into it. Maybe next time. Only doing it a few times by yourself and they figure out if you keep going in a circle they can stay by your legs and it will eventually cross there path(that's a bad habit doing it yourself if you don't realize it)


I know exactly what you mean lol. I cross his path and I have to go high with it because he wants to cut it off. He has some really good snatches out of the air when I do that lol. I'd rather do circles but he gets to smart. With this heat it gives me a good workout too. I'm almost gave out and and he is like, come on man haha.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I know many people don't do this but for me it seems like it cordinates the pup running and targeting/biting at a early age. Obviously stimulates prey drive without any pressure and to bite and hold on. Guess I like it cause it's fun for me to watch and seems fun for the pup. I know why many don't do it and after seeing dick's dogs I can't argue about not doing it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a vague feeling he might be put to work for real in the foreseeable future.

Then again, I'm a wishful thinking moron sometimes.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Tim is Dick using flirtpoles with his pups over the pond?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jason Hammel said:


> Tim is Dick using flirtpoles with his pups over the pond?


Lol I don't think so, dick likes his dogs biting for real with a different intent. For me and knowing the potential of this dog from his lines, I will make it a little more playfull since my aspirations are much different.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, sometimes we do the first few bites for young dogs.
It allows Dick to exactly know the length of the line, put some pressure on the dog etc. 
Other times it is on the long leash on the field, depending who holds the line.

@ Tim: remember how Mika had her bite? that's how we sometimes times start with green/young dogs.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Whats up with the crotch in the first second? Made me very uncomfortable


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Steven Lepic said:


> I have a vague feeling he might be put to work for real in the foreseeable future.
> .


Amazing...vaguely


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Whats up with the crotch in the first second? Made me very uncomfortable


Only you Chris, well me too. I would say something similiar


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Actually, sometimes we do the first few bites for young dogs.
> It allows Dick to exactly know the length of the line, put some pressure on the dog etc.
> Other times it is on the long leash on the field, depending who holds the line.
> 
> @ Tim: remember how Mika had her bite? that's how we sometimes times start with green/young dogs.


Yep remember exactly how he did mika! I really have been good with not doing much with him other than walks, playing with a ball, and some food obedience for sit down and come


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> No *** mouth while teething. He likes to bring to the ground and fold up as much as he can to get more in his mouth. I didn't realize I was out there that long with him.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=folpapynI4s
> 
> He is slow maturing compared to a Mal, every couple weeks you can see the next gear kick in. He is now starting to pick things up and shake it. Can't wait till he's out of this gangly stage!


He looks nice. So what other differences have you noticed between him and your Malis, character wise so far?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> He looks nice. So what other differences have you noticed between him and your Malis, character wise so far?


The biggest thing is his independence, he could care less if you are there aror not. I took him to a fenced area one night and he picked up a shirt and I fought with him playing tug for a second and then he took it and would not come within 30 feet of me. I tried cute puppy voice running away he'd run after me but would not let me close enough to take the shirt. So I walked out the gates , and shut them got in my car and took off so he couldn't see me. I watched him for few minutes and he could care less I was gone, no worries he played with the shirt as if I was 30 feet away. He does not care about cute puppy voice shit. He is motivated by food and his recall has gotten good. Another thing is that crazy praise does not do anything for him he only wants what he wants. I'd say the maturing is like watching big gears turning and every 2 weeks a new gear clicks in. He is definitely not as hectic as a my mals. If he gets startled by something he goes after it and never away from it. I try just putting him away with food or kind of tossing him in his crate if I don't have any


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

So I grabbed him by the collar and tried pulling him in because I had something in my other hand, he wasn't gonna have that and trie attacking me. I dropped the joint JK and held him by his jaws until he relaxed. I won't do that again


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Dick says: it will happen again and again...what he has seen on your vid. Vitor ALLOWS you to touch him while he holds his tug :mrgreen:

You gonna have some fun (and we to, hearing you stories...)


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

He sounds really cool. While their stubborness is a pain in the arse, I find myself laughing at it sometimes. Like you said, unless theres something in it for them that they want, well its not their problem. 
They are fun and challanging at the same time.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Steven Lepic said:


> I have a vague feeling he might be put to work for real in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Then again, I'm a wishful thinking moron sometimes.


REALLY? That would be super awesome wicked cool for all involved  Also convenient.

Hope 'yall can make that happen.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> So I grabbed him by the collar and tried pulling him in because I had something in my other hand, he wasn't gonna have that and trie attacking me. I dropped the joint JK and held him by his jaws until he relaxed. I won't do that again



OT, but how is that...holding him by the jaws I mean. Do you not just get the gator roll/squirm worm? PM me more info on your muzzle correction while joint smoking technique....it could be helpful here in BC. O


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

No I meant by his cheeks. I was behind him and over the top. He pulled back between my legs and tried turning in his collar to get me. I grabbed him by both cheeks and just held him there and he stopped after 10 seconds. No gator roll, I don't want to fight this dog, I think he will be able to take my best shot. Ask Rick Rutt what he thinks of him. I'm posting 3 ball search videos here once I get them uploaded. The joint went right to my mouth, luckily8) I played it cool


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> No I meant by his cheeks. I was behind him and over the top. He pulled back between my legs and tried turning in his collar to get me. I grabbed him by both cheeks and just held him there and he stopped after 10 seconds. No gator roll, I don't want to fight this dog, I think he will be able to take my best shot. Ask Rick Rutt what he thinks of him. I'm posting 3 ball search videos here once I get them uploaded. The joint went right to my mouth, luckily8) I played it cool


Ahh sweet, so glad the dog didn't eat you and no herb was wasted.:-D

Of course I meant does the dog gator roll out of your cheek hold...not that you wrestle the gator..... It seems you have strong pinchy hands and have your sh** together


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If you didn't live in a giant outdoor freezer, there would be less of all these shortages. You know, you can live where there is food, and warmth.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> Whats up with the crotch in the first second? Made me very uncomfortable


It's a dominance ritual called tea-bagging. He showed us!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Steven Lepic said:


> It's a dominance ritual called tea-bagging. He showed us!


Awkward....


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

No, you.:!:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

balls searching?


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> No I meant by his cheeks. I was behind him and over the top. He pulled back between my legs and tried turning in his collar to get me. I grabbed him by both cheeks and just held him there and he stopped after 10 seconds. No gator roll, I don't want to fight this dog, I think he will be able to take my best shot. Ask Rick Rutt what he thinks of him. I'm posting 3 ball search videos here once I get them uploaded. The joint went right to my mouth, luckily8) I played it cool


In 30 seconds you can see that there is something different with this puppy, It's not just confidence or dominance,although he has plenty of both, it's something more. In 2 minutes you are very impressed with him, his attitude, the way he he interacts with you, the way he looks at you when he wants something, or wants to do something. In 5 minutes you're Very happy he's Tim's dog not yours. [-o< There is no doubt in Vitor's mind that he is in charge! This puppy is pretty special, I can't wait to watch his progress, and Tim I hope you have good health insurance!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Richard Rutt said:


> In 30 seconds you can see that there is something different with this puppy, It's not just confidence or dominance,although he has plenty of both, it's something more. In 2 minutes you are very impressed with him, his attitude, the way he he interacts with you, the way he looks at you when he wants something, or wants to do something. In 5 minutes you're Very happy he's Tim's dog not yours. [-o< There is no doubt in Vitor's mind that he is in charge! This puppy is pretty special, I can't wait to watch his progress, and Tim I hope you have good health insurance!


You have watched the vid well, Richard.

Dick


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

I like the way he's saying "it's MINE, don't f*** with me" :wink:


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Actually Dick, I haven't watched the video yet, I got to meet Vitor personally when Tim and his family came out to breed Carna to my Vulcain. Ask Tim about it!

And Martine, you need to to see him look at you just before he says don't F with me, it's like he's looking right through you


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

When the hand approaches the tug, the cheeks close and he stays where he is, moves his head just a little bit and "stares". That's what I like.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Martine Loots said:


> When the hand approaches the tug, the cheeks close and he stays where he is, moves his head just a little bit and "stares". That's what I like.


I don't know what you are talking about. You Berlgians and us, as Dutchies, don't understand anything about looking at a dog........:-\"

Dick ;-)


----------

